# [Gerät gesucht] Von Laptop zu Verstärker per Funk



## psifactory (14. September 2007)

Hi,

wie schon in der Betreffzeile angegeben suche ich einen Empfänger/Sender den ich an meinem Laptop an die Kopfhörerausgänge bzw. Microfoneingange anschließen kann um sie dann über Funk mit meinem Verstärker zu verbinden. Zu Deutsch: Ich suche ein Gerät welches mir das Kopfhörer/Chinch Kabel erspart und mir meinen Bewegungsradius erhöht damit 

Vielleicht weiss wer von euch da was. Hab schon mal gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden. 

Grüsse


----------



## chmee (16. September 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem mp3-Player-an-Autoradio-Sender - kurz FM-Transmitter ?
Setzt natürlich voraus, dass Du auch n FM-Radio an Deinem Verstärker hast.

Billig und funktionsfähig. zB http://www.ciao.de/Belkin_TuneCast_II_Mobile_FM_Transmitter__1929364

mfg chmee


----------

